# 2010 -- Oh what a great Spring Fling it was



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

First off many thanks to FourStep24 and MytMouse for their excellent grilling skills. With the help of Shelties1 and Tamey(sp) the food was great. Thanks again.


Thanks to all that brought food/drinks/chips/grills and desserts. I might have organized this Spring Fling, but you coming made it a great event. 


Nice to see some old faces and meet some new members.


The weather was so much better than the past 2 years. 


I think every one caught at least 1 fish or maybe 2 schoolies; it might have been the same fish. TunaFish, BlueHwy and I stayed until after sunset and did no better. Once the sunset the place started to fill up with the night fishermen, even a group that wanted to fish with in a couple of feet of my sand spike. They did move after awhile.


Thanks again to all that came.



See ya next year.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Orest said:


> First off many thanks to FourStep24 and MytMouse for their excellent grilling skills. With the help of Shelties1 and Tamey(sp) the food was great. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> I'd like to second that. Thanks guys


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I had a great time also! I look forward to fishing with you all again. Thanks to who brought the pound cake. I know you liked my BBQ chicken so we can do an even swap antime pound cake for BBQ chicken. LOL! You're welcome for all of the cooking. PM me anytime if some of you want to take another trip. Once again nice meeting you guys for the first time.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*BlueHwy (Scott) brought*

the pound cake. Anthony and I was looking for that cake and found it all gone. Now we know where it went.... Fourstep24 ate it all.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Sounds likea great time was had. Sorry I missed it


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Metroman*

MytMouse was still blaming you for our lack of catching any COW's. 


Sorry you were unable to make it. I think we had a great time, even with the lack of fish. Nothing like hanging with P&S members and BS'ing about fishing.


----------



## dedicated fisher (Aug 25, 2009)

sounds like you all had a good time and iam sorry that i missed it i got there around seven and everybody was gone but that is my luck i will be there next year for sure until we talk again happy times and tight lines to everybody!!!!


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

come on Orest you can't blame me for the cake. LOL ! I'm not that selfish. Hahahahahah!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Orest said:


> MytMouse was still blaming you for our lack of catching any COW's.
> 
> 
> Sorry you were unable to make it. I think we had a great time, even with the lack of fish. Nothing like hanging with P&S members and BS'ing about fishing.


I sent mytmouse a text during the day to see what I was missing. He made it seem like yall were having non-stop action. lol! 

Either way, I wish I were there.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Where did you setup?*



dedicated fisher said:


> sounds like you all had a good time and iam sorry that i missed it i got there around seven and everybody was gone but that is my luck i will be there next year for sure until we talk again happy times and tight lines to everybody!!!!


A few of us were still fishing around the so called point.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Yes - We had a great time*

Can't wait until next year.

Right now am cleaning my gear and unpacking the truck.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

It was a great time! I enjoyed meeting each of you! The food was great, the convo was great, the fishing was...well @ least there was great food! LOL. MetroMan I had to make you jealous since you weren't there! LOL. I couldn't give you the real report or you might not have felt as bad about missing it! LMAO

I will say this though...When I left the beach I had the fresh scent of catching a fish on me...unlike someone who gave me a ride, we had to put the windows down the entire ride home to get rid of that stench of SKUNK! LMAO

MYT


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

did anyone take pictures?


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Mytmouse how are you gonna call me out AFTER I give you a ride home. Hahaha! I walked in the house yesterday and the fiancé said......" what's that smelling like a skunk?"hahaha...that's just me honey I'm home. I took a few pictures and will post them later. Including Mytmouse dink that looked like a throwback white perch with stripes. Hahaha


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Foursteps24 said:


> Mytmouse how are you gonna call me out AFTER I give you a ride home. Hahaha! I walked in the house yesterday and the fiancé said......" what's that smelling like a skunk?"hahaha...that's just me honey I'm home. I took a few pictures and will post them later. Including Mytmouse dink that looked like a throwback white perch with stripes. Hahaha


LOL!!! Man you need to recheck that lens on your camera! It had to be @ least 46", easily! :beer:

MYT


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

*Seems I missed a good time!*

Seems I missed a good time! Hopefully you will organize anther one next year Orest. The fishing is always good, and maybe next year we will find good weather and good catching. 
All the best,


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry I missed a good time. The wife ended up with emergency surgery to have her gall bladder removed...

Good to see the weather was nice and the fish plentiful. 

Sandcrab


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> did anyone take pictures?


I have a few, I have to resize them and post sometime this week.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

All in all it was a great day with even better ppl and food, just would have been the tops if the bite was on. But there was no rain this year so it was GREAT lol


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Feeshin was not too good, but great company! Good eats and nice meeting some "new" members. Got to cast and now am ready for next Saturday when it counts. Thanks to all for putting up with my boyz.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

*pics are up*

Posted to my album titled Spring Fling 2010. Not sure how to post a link.....


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

shelties1 said:


> Posted to my album titled Spring Fling 2010. Not sure how to post a link.....



Try this link...

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=457


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Good to meet all of you at the Spring Fling. Now I have some faces to put with the screen names.

Great weather - fishing could have been better - but the company was fine.

Orest - Thanks for organizing!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I think their behavior was fine*

considering they just learned single men go to baby showers; instead of going fishing.

At one point they were plowing their heads thru the sand. Trying to erase the thought of CT at a baby shower.




HuskyMD said:


> Feeshin was not too good, but great company! Good eats and nice meeting some "new" members. Got to cast and now am ready for next Saturday when it counts. Thanks to all for putting up with my boyz.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

It was great fishing with you guys Orest/Husky.. What's up with CT and that Ghey outing of his on a gorgeous day??


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Orest said:


> considering they just learned single men go to baby showers; instead of going fishing.
> 
> At one point they were plowing their heads thru the sand. Trying to erase the thought of CT at a baby shower.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hey Pete*

Am glad you could make it.

That is the best part of these Spring Fling is hooking up with friends to fish and to talk about fishing.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank's to everyone that put this on I had a great time meeting all news friends.I hope you let me come to the next fish fling at spsp.............woody:fishing:


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Had a great time seeing old and new friends. The highlight had to be Anthony reeling in a dead fish...which was the only fish I saw him catch that day...


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

shelties1 said:


> Try this link...
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=457


Great pictures...sorry I missed it.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i think the highlite was LarryB busting his chair LOL you should have seen the look on his face at least the smell of skunk was replaced by the smell of realy good food, had a great time!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Looks like I missed a good time hopefully next year I will 
A. Have a job and
B. Have moved down closer so it will be cheaper and easier to make it


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Sorry you couldn't be here*



cocoflea said:


> Looks like I missed a good time hopefully next year I will
> A. Have a job and
> B. Have moved down closer so it will be cheaper and easier to make it




Hope you find a job really soon.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

cocoflea said:


> Looks like I missed a good time hopefully next year I will
> A. Have a job and
> B. Have moved down closer so it will be cheaper and easier to make it


Don't miss your networking opp...what kind of job you looking for?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Orest said:


> considering they just learned single men go to baby showers; instead of going fishing.
> 
> At one point they were plowing their heads thru the sand. Trying to erase the thought of CT at a baby shower.


Hey, now, I'm secure enough in my manhood to provide the moral support to a good friend since his wife is having twins!  Besides, there are usually nice single ladies at those things 

Besides, it's not like any of you bozos caught anything!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

> Besides, it's not like any of you bozos caught anything!


UMMM excuse me, but I did bring one out the water thank you! LOL

MYT


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

mytmouse said:


> UMMM excuse me, but I did bring one out the water thank you! LOL
> 
> MYT


Yeah? I don't see no pics!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I caught a fish too. It was just the size of a croaker.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I also caught a fish*

the size of a perch.

CT the only single women available at baby showers are the ones looking to get married and have babies for everyone of your combo's.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Orest said:


> the size of a perch.
> 
> CT the only single women available at baby showers are the ones looking to get married and have babies for everyone of your combo's.


Dude, you say that like it's a bad thing. Having babies usually start with the making babies, if you get my drift! :redface:


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

AtlantaKing said:


> Dude, you say that like it's a bad thing. Having babies usually start with the making babies, if you get my drift! :redface:


I'm just glad my youngest baby is 23yr old and was able to fish the spring fling with me this year. She had a great time and told me she plans to join the forum when she gets home to Florida.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Man, how did I miss a 23 yr old female? Sort of like I missed the rockfish I suppose.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Tracker where were you setup*

I didn't get a chance to meet you.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow ... now I've missed 2 in a row  Then again, I hardly ever get a chance to fish the past couple years. I gotta do something about that


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Had a great time hanging out with everyone. The fishing was a little slow but it was a beautiful day. I put up a few pictures in my album.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

looks like i missed another good one(thats something like 5 straight now) but i was on field trip with the community center my wife works at. it wasn't a total loss i got to ride in a duckboat in philly.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Orest said:


> I didn't get a chance to meet you.


We were setup right next to HuskyMD on his left. I thought we spoke. Were you fishing with a 12' OM and a 525mag or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*That was me*

getting old or too much sun that day.

Am still tired. Was there from 8 am until ~8:30 pm.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Orest said:


> getting old or too much sun that day.
> 
> Am still tired. Was there from 8 am until ~8:30 pm.



Wow! Long day for you, especially hauling all that stuff. Definate thanks for being the prepared one with forks/knives/foil and all the other stuff nobody thought about. And Tamara is still talking about that saurkraut!


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

*and speaking of the kraut....*

posted the pic we took in my Spring Fling album, LOL.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Foursteps24 said:


> I had a great time also! I look forward to fishing with you all again.


Hey Foursteps....went and bought the chimney that next day and used it already! Definately worth it.


----------

